# 20"rims



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Love or loathe the new TT's 20's, I have been as curious as some others on this forum to see how they feel over the potholes and also noise. Drove one today and it was like floating on air compared to my mark2 19s. The car has progressed so much in terms of comfort (plus the better mark 3 seats) that actually it was a significant upgrade from my current car. And this was on the battlefield known as Brent. Noise wasn't an issue either. So if you want them, then don't feel that it will spoil your ride, it really won't. Oh, and getting back into my current roadster felt like getting off a horse and into a go-Kart after the mark3 Coupe - seemingly totally different heights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

A colleague at work has the 20" wheels. They do look great, but after about 3 days of him owning the car, there was a chunk out the wheel and tyre.  I think also in terms of cleaning, there are about 20 separate 'compartments' per wheel to clean!! 

Interesting that ride isn't compromised too badly though.


----------



## DannyTT123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Trying to clean them 20" ..... Toothpicks at they ready !!!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I know they are going to be a cnut to clean, but I've amended my order to the 20" wheels 

Build week is scheduled to be 31st Aug.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Interestingly I have been thinking about this a lot lately.
I don't love the standard TTS Wheels, and I think the 20s are the best looking of all the options that I have seen.
Not likely to be an option here as Audi Canada will make those choices for us. :? 
In Germany there are seven wheel options when you configure a TTS Coupe.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

That's interesting can_quattro, I noticed recently on the UK configurator you can now get S-Line trim with 18" wheels. Pretty sure you couldn't do that initially.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Vagman - out of interest, when you amended your order were the dealers receptive or a bit pissed off you were meddling with it - and were you able to negotiate price at all?

Nearly €2000 for the 20s. What's that in real money?!

Yes, no noise or ride issues whatsoever, and I was in Dynamic mode.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> Vagman - out of interest, when you amended your order were the dealers receptive or a bit pissed off you were meddling with it - and were you able to negotiate price at all?
> 
> Nearly €2000 for the 20s. What's that in real money?!
> 
> ...


The 20s are 1900 Euro in Germany because their TTS starts with 18s.
A UK TTS starts with 19s so it is only a 850 GBP upcharge to go with the 20s.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I really liked the 20" rims but admit I was a bit concerned about road noise and ride quality. This is my first TT so I can't judge against earlier models but having completed over a 1000 miles in my S I find the ride to be perfectly acceptable. There is road noise but it's OK and is it really that much more than the 19's?

Visually I think they are stunning, especially against darker colours. My neighbour, who has a Vantage, was bowled over by the car generally and was particularly taken with the 20's which look fabulous in the flesh. Would look even better if that damned arch gap was less.......... :twisted:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

sherry13 said:


> Vagman - out of interest, when you amended your order were the dealers receptive or a bit pissed off you were meddling with it - and were you able to negotiate price at all?
> 
> Nearly €2000 for the 20s. What's that in real money?!
> 
> ...


No problem changing them - seemed very happy to oblige.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Interestingly I have been thinking about this a lot lately.
> I don't love the standard TTS Wheels.


I must admit that when I first saw the standard TTS wheels in the brochure on the Tango Red car I wasn't sure but as soon as I configured the car on the German site the close up of the wheels on either Glacier, Sepang or Vegas looked really good. Horses for courses I guess but I'm really pleased with them (and they hide the dirt better too)!!  :wink: Love the 20s too but cleaning would be a killer for me. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unfortunately the standard alloys are going to be the new RS4s, or Rotas from the MK2.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just read an article in the latest top gear mag where they have a long term white TTS on test. After I think 1000miles on the car the tester has had the car changed back to the original TTS wheels over the optional 20's. Citing ride comfort, potential damage and looks as the reason. He said the ride was too harsh and although they fill the arches better they do make the car look less hunkered and appear taller. If I remember correctly though he did say turn in was better on the 20's though but it was a compromise he was happy to make.

I love the standard TTS wheels. They look aggressive and ride reasonably well (have mine set to comfort). I did drive an S Line TT with the optional 20s without mag ride and didn't like it as much as the 19s which I drive a week earlier on the same car before ultimately choosing the TTS. Funny how subjective it all is cause the S3 has similar wheels but the grey is finished in gloss and i think looked awful compared to the satin finish on the TTS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't get the comments about filling the arches more - the alloy size has next to no impact on that aspect.
The 19s are 25.8" diameter where as the 20s are 25.9" 
Real difference is the sidewall which is 13% smaller meaning less flex/comfort.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Exactly! The rolling radius is exactly the same for the 20's over the 19's. Where you gain in the diameter of the alloy, you lose in the sidewall of the tyre. Ergo same size.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Just read an article in the latest top gear mag where they have a long term white TTS on test. After I think 1000miles on the car the tester has had the car changed back to the original TTS wheels over the optional 20's. Citing ride comfort, potential damage and looks as the reason. He said the ride was too harsh


Not only that,there's more unsprung weight and tyres are dearer and harder to get hold of.I think if anybody needs tyre replacement on the side of the road then breakdown recovery is going to have a tough job locating any off the shelf.Bit of a ballache if you're on holiday or need to get somewhere same day.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

SpudZ said:


> Exactly! The rolling radius is exactly the same for the 20's over the 19's. Where you gain in the diameter of the alloy, you lose in the sidewall of the tyre. Ergo same size.


Totally agree about rolling radius but you also have to factor in optical illusion. While there may be no real difference, the brighter finish on the wheels and more "alloy" to tyre ratio perhaps creates the illusion of filling the arches more. Just like the idea that the car looks taller than it does on the 19's. Again it's not true clearly but when I saw the same car back to back a week later on the standard s line 19's vs 20's the car didn't look quite right to me. I think the 20's on a red or blue TTS look quite good but I wouldn't personally go near them even if they are a free option, even without going into the details Leopard stated. Looks are all subjective though so if you can suffer the pitfalls of owning a TT on 20's then go for it I say


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the 19's with the darker colour contrast rather nicely with the Glacier - The 20's (cleaning & additional ££ aside) look in my rather biased view, kinda washed out perhaps..?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree; the 19s much better looking at most defiantly more modern and sporty looking.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Disagree; I am sorry but 19's just don't do it for me and are hardly stand out wheels. Audi are using a similar wheel to the 20" on their marketing for the new R8 so hardly old fashioned. In the flesh the 20" look fabulous.

Would you really not choose a wheel because it is difficult to keep clean and hides the dirt? Surely you want a 40-45k car to look the best it can. I do however accept that the 20's are not so appealing against some colours.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another English reviewer who'd rather be in a Shackletons High Chair than a sporty coupe. They'll have you unticking the Quattro first, then the lowered suspension and then adding a flask-holder and somewhere to store your knitting.

I am undecided/indifferent on the looks of the 5 spike 19s vs the 2000 spoke 20s, but am satisfied after my own road test this weekend that the mark 3 on 20s is a leap in comfort from my mark 2 on 19s. So great news if you are in a mark 3 on 19s - you must feel like Aladdin. But for the poor diddums from the car mag, that's pretty picky and smacks more of having to have something to write about. Was his name Phil Pages?

My worry would be tire replacement as the Leopard mentioned.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A few rubbish picstitch comparisons. Be kind, some of these great cars belong to forum members and all look peach. Apart from the pixilated red one with 20s which came from Instagram.






































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks and appearance are always going to be subjective. The practicalities of the 20's such as tyre replacement, cleaning as well as the lower profile against potholes would be my concerns.

I reckon the 20's on the new R8 look a bit sharper than those available on the TT, and are also available in 3 different finishes...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

For me the red with the 20's look lovely. I can see why Audi used that combo for a lot of is press photos. Sepang isn't bad either but I just wish there had been a darker option available too. I love the darker flat finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> For me the red with the 20's look lovely. I can see why Audi used that combo for a lot of is press photos. Sepang isn't bad either but I just wish there had been a darker option available too. I love the darker flat finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This?










Agree, looks fantastic!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't get the compare with the R8, the TT isn't an R8 and the wheels are not the same.. :?

As for not buying wheels based on cleaning effort - buying the based on size is a much better option.
That said, the images above speak do for themselves with the 19s looking much "sportier" and purposeful, but its subjective or a personal preference.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I don't get the compare with the R8, the TT isn't an R8 and the wheels are not the same.. :?


You tell 'em Tosh,TT is miles better than the R8....fact! :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

On the mk3 Audi changed sizes.. Mk2 had 19" 255/35 and 20" 265/30
Mk3 instead 245/35 19" and I think 255/30 or 35 20"..
I had both and the difference with 20" was quite noticeable..but now with the 20" and the same width of the old 19", I can suggest to buy 20 because there is no much noise on the road..but with 20 you can't have magnetic ride.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

In Italy the standard size is 18. I stuck with these as I am out in the country where the roads can be a it lumpy.

Ironically I will need to buy a set of new wheels for winter tyres (compulsory) within 6 weeks of getting the car and I will probably use the opportunity to get some some alloys that show off the red calipers better.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

NoelTTS said:


> In Italy the standard size is 18. I stuck with these as I am out in the country where the roads can be a it lumpy.
> 
> Ironically I will need to buy a set of new wheels for winter tyres (compulsory) within 6 weeks of getting the car and I will probably use the opportunity to get some some alloys that show off the red calipers better.


I chose to buy a set of Konig K-summit, I know it's like to drive a tank, but where them can bring you, only a snowplow can! plus with quattro and you're unstoppable! ahah
I avoided so to buy another set of wheel because I haven't often snow around...only when I go with snowboard


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Are the 20" already wrote on the vehicle registration for the mk3? I remember I've had to order both time on the mk2 otherwise wasn't possible to mount them aftermarket


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

There was a lot of discussion on the A6 forum of 19" v 20" and like on here the consensus was that with the better more compliant suspension on the latest cars the ride and comfort with 20" was fine.

I had 20" on my A6 Avant and loved them.

Personally I don't like the design of the 20" on the TT. For me they are too fussy with so many spokes and detract from the lines of the car. I think simpler, cleaner designs based on the five spoke format work better. I think the same of those on the R8.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..the comfort is quite similar..the wheel is too thin!
I don't like the design too..in true, I don't like any wheel on the mk3!
Maybe there is a good one on the TTs..but I'm not the kind of guy that spend for a new set of wheels..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the 20s on the TT look [email protected] It's a shame because if they had been less fussy, I'd probably have specced them. For me larger is always better, except in this case


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In fact I'm a bit mad because Audi reduced 19" from 255 to 245!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm most disappointed with the increased wheel arch gaps if I'm totally honest. It needs dropping by 20-30mm. Also the wheels are too inset and need 10-15mm spacers in order to give it the MK2 BE stance.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

only if you want to be a drug dealing gangster....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Da kids giv me mor respekt in da blak edishon innit


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol. I genuinely think that the Black had a better stance. It definitely rode lower and the extra 10mm tyre width filled the arch side profile far better than the MK3.

However, the synical side of me says think Black Edition MK3.... It's probably going to be everything I want so best buy it....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,I've got the black edition and the stance is near perfect,if I remember I gave you some measurements.

I think the cynical side of you is right,there will probably be extras included as well (at a price) but better value than buying them separately,think nav and audio.

My advice would be to keep what you have standard and go for the BE as and when or the RS of course...


----------

